# Tadpole temperature?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have about 25 azureus tadpoles that just seem frozen in size. It's Winter and the water temp is around 70'f, I use an aquarium heater and the tadpoles are in cups sitting in this heated water.

Should I raise the temp?
Or circulate this water under the cups to even out the temperatures?
Should I feed more?
Advice please!

Thank you


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

i would but the temp up a bit, i try to keep mine about 73-76 F.


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

i would go with 74 deg f and use repashy soilent green,they love it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would try closer to 78-80 F. For example, D. auratus if given the opportunity selects sites that are 78 F as the optimal temperature for tadpoles. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Ed said:


> I would try closer to 78-80 F. For example, D. auratus if given the opportunity selects sites that are 78 F as the optimal temperature for tadpoles.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Hey Ed, do you happen to know the optimum temperature for other species as well? O. pumilio or R. imitator, for example?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

FroggyKnight said:


> Hey Ed, do you happen to know the optimum temperature for other species as well? O. pumilio or R. imitator, for example?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


For pumilio I would shoot for the same temperature range given that they are known to be sympatric with D. auratus at some locations http://sedici.unlp.edu.ar/bitstream/handle/10915/6496/Trophic+and+microhabitat.pdf?sequence=1 

Interestingly enough, D. auratus is also sympatric with O. granulifera and competes with it for deposition sites. In the absence of auratus, granulifera will utilize larger water bodies for its tadpoles. 

I haven't messed with imitator so I've not done much research on their preferential niche. I will however point out that much of the temperature suggestions in this hobby were established as a result of keeping the conditions for maximal humidity by sealing the tanks up as much as possible. As a result, this has skewed the hobby into keeping many of the frogs (particularly lowland species) at substantially cooler temperatures than what is found in their natural environment. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

72-75 works for my thumbnails...I had my temps around 69-70 when I first starting breeding them and had a couple with SLS. (Space heater and cheap temp gauge from Walmart was placed in room as I keep rest of house around 67)


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

i keep everything (pumilio and ranitomeya) at around 72-76 ive have almost no issue with any Ranitomeya tadpoles (i say almost because with some new breedng pairs you sometimes will get tads that do not fully develop,i attribute this primarily if not entirely to age and maturity) i have also yet to have an SLS case


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I keep mine in an incubator at 76°F. I've been too afraid to go higher, but I might just have to try it!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

We've been dealing with the same issue. LOTS of Tinc tadpoles that despite regular feeding and water changes have been slow to morph out. Temps in our frog room during the day approach mid 70's, but water temps are always a few degrees cooler than air temp. At night, with the lights off, temps drop to mid to high 60's, again water temps a few degrees cooler. For the last few weeks, we been using a small personal heater (1500 watt) to keep the room temp from dropping below 76. Would prefer to just heat the tads, but we literally have hundreds. In just the last few weeks, we've seen all our Tinc tads all of a sudden showing a more rapid path of morphing out. 

Oddly, the temps seem to affect our thumbnails much less, as they appear to still morph out in the normal time frame.


----------

